
In France, cyber critics burned a fablab to protest the digital culture (2017) - segfaultbuserr
https://medium.com/hackernoon/in-france-cyber-criticism-turns-violent-as-activists-burn-a-fablab-to-protest-the-diffusion-of-4ad378251c5b
======
dolmen
And today, in the same area (Grenoble, France), people are burning antennas
used for mobile phone networks.

[https://france3-regions.francetvinfo.fr/auvergne-rhone-
alpes...](https://france3-regions.francetvinfo.fr/auvergne-rhone-
alpes/isere/grenoble/grenoble-deux-antennes-relais-incendiees-problemes-
reception-constates-metropole-1830246.html)

